# What have you been tying?



## TheCream

OK, let's see if we can make this the thread to post your recent ties. Over the last week or so, I've done mostly warmwater stuff. Lots of topwaters and Clousers in lots of variations, mostly. I've also switched gears and worked on filling my midge box, too. Lots of black midges, crystal midge emergers in various colors, Griffith's Gnats, and zebra midges in red and black. I've done a few soft hackles, too. Here's some recent pics.

Soft hackles (bead thorax versions)



















Blue/chart. Clouser, I heard this was a good color, never tried it before:










Big foam disc poppers:



















Smaller #6 foam disc poppers, got these in lots of colors:










(this one taken before I epoxy coated this batch, now I epoxy prior to dressing them)










Midge box:










Marabou #10 Clousers w/bead chain eyes. I killed crappies on these last spring in both bead chain and brass eyed versions:


----------



## wabi

A few from this weekend -


----------



## crkwader

Nice ties guys.


Cream, try a blue/white clouser for smallies. works almost (I said ALMOST) as good as chart./white.


----------



## Fishaholic69

great ties!!! I like them alot!! never used marabou for a clouser! how you get the marabou tied like that on the clouser? just use longer marabou and just tie it in like regular bucktail? got a recipe for that??


----------



## Fishaholic69

crkwader said:


> Nice ties guys.
> 
> 
> Cream, try a blue/white clouser for smallies. works almost (I said ALMOST) as good as chart./white.


Try to make up some orange/brown clousers for the smallies! Thats my go to color in the summer! I think of it as a 2 for 1 fly. Could be mistaken for a minnow or a crayfish! I always catch smallies and rock bass with it all day long! also olive/white works good too! Black Wooley Buggers are a must also! as for what I been tying. nothing! I get into tying and then I get in a funk. Right now I already got what I need and if I tie any more i will start fiending to go fishing. The weather says no tho! I will go insane! Then I need to watch some familiar waters reruns or some other fly shows to curb the urge!!! lol I usually start to tie a few days or the night before my fishing trips!!


----------



## TheCream

I actually have Clousers in those colors, guys, I was trying something new with the blue/chart. I heard a few guys say it was a good color for crappies. We'll find out whenever this dang ice goes away. 

As for the marabou Clouser, the recipe is almost identical to a standard Clouser, just swap marabou for bucktail. I added the Diamond Braid, that's really the only design difference. Colors are whatever you want, my good crappie colors are olive/white, pink/white, blue/white, green/white, and dun (gray).

-tie in eyes, bead chain, brass, or lead to top of hook
-tie in Diamond Braid near hook bend, wrap forward to just behind the eyes
-tie in 1 marabou plume to top of hook over eyes
-rotate hook in vise, tie in flash to bottom of the hook
-tie in 1 marabou plume to bottom of hook
-finish/cement threads

The trick to working with marabou and making it easy to deal with is to wet it down when you tie it. I keep a cup of water by my bench, dunk the plume and stroke it back a few times working the water in, and it gets easy to manage and tie in.

*edit*

In this pic you can see the diamond braid underbody with the marabou still a little wet from when I tied it:


----------



## fishing_marshall

Tied this musky/pike fly the other day.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Great flies guys! ill be tying up some this week and ill post the results!


----------



## crkwader

fishing_marshall said:


> Tied this musky/pike fly the other day.


great looking fly, but I hope you didn't tie the fly with the tip of the hook clamped. That would be bad.







Fishaholic69 said:


> Try to make up some orange/brown clousers for the smallies! Thats my go to color in the summer! I think of it as a 2 for 1 fly. Could be mistaken for a minnow or a crayfish! I always catch smallies and rock bass with it all day long! also olive/white works good too! Black Wooley Buggers are a must also! as for what I been tying. nothing! I get into tying and then I get in a funk. Right now I already got what I need and if I tie any more i will start fiending to go fishing. The weather says no tho! I will go insane! Then I need to watch some familiar waters reruns or some other fly shows to curb the urge!!! lol I usually start to tie a few days or the night before my fishing trips!!


Brown and Orange is a great color. I am trying to move away from clousers and saving them for the "bad days". I have been experimenting with some new minnow and crayfish patterns. I will post some pictures later today.


----------



## fishing_marshall

crkwader said:


> great looking fly, but I hope you didn't tie the fly with the tip of the hook clamped. That would be bad.
> 
> 
> I didn't tie it like that I just put in in the vise without really clamping it down to get a pic.


----------



## cornmuse

Since there isn't much else to do in these weather conditions. Years ago, about 1970 or so, I tied a fly for New England calico bass (crappie). It was a bit unique at the time, featuring a rabbit body fur tail and beard. The Crappie Killer developed a little local reputation and was carried by the local fly shop - a big honor for a 14 year old kid.










Last night I was playing around with the pattern. I changed from the traditional 6xl hook to a 3xl Mustad 96720 size 6, kept the rabbit tail and bear and substituted a dubbed white rabbit body for the white chenille of the original. A metal tinsel ribbing adds a touch of weight. On this version I've used coyote for the wing and I like it a lot. I think this might be a good pattern this spring.










Joe C.


----------



## crkwader

fishing_marshall said:


> I didn't tie it like that I just put in in the vise without really clamping it down to get a pic.


Haha, I got scared for the flies life for a second. Nice fly BTW, looks like a pike getter.


----------



## TheCream

cornmuse said:


> Since there isn't much else to do in these weather conditions. Years ago, about 1970 or so, I tied a fly for New England calico bass (crappie). It was a bit unique at the time, featuring a rabbit body fur tail and beard. The Crappie Killer developed a little local reputation and was carried by the local fly shop - a big honor for a 14 year old kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was playing around with the pattern. I changed from the traditional 6xl hook to a 3xl Mustad 96720 size 6, kept the rabbit tail and bear and substituted a dubbed white rabbit body for the white chenille of the original. A metal tinsel ribbing adds a touch of weight. On this version I've used coyote for the wing and I like it a lot. I think this might be a good pattern this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe C.


I like this!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Tied up a bunch of flies today, will post some pics later tonight.


----------



## Shortdrift

Big Eye and me plan to use the Long Rod for walleye during the Spring Reef Bite. I tried to get close in color to the jigs we normally use and also tried to get a large profile. Streamers have the lead eyes plus some lead wire toward the rear of the shank to try and flatten the fall of the streamer. We will be fishing between six and fifteen feet deep so all the weight plus a sink tip. Might be a tad clumsy to cast.


----------



## fishing_marshall

conehead buggers, clousers, poppers, and sucker spawn.


----------



## crkwader

My boxes were pretty empty after this last season, so I have had some tying to do. Rather than tie a bunch of the same stuff I have been playing with some new patterns, but have still tied some old favorites:

Clouser, remember like Mr.Clouser says, keep 'em sparse:









Big Eye Ice Dub Minnow:









Small Eye Ice Dub Minnow:









Stealth Bombers:

















Epoxy Minnow:









Senyo's Ice Dub Minnow:

















Crawfish:


----------



## BigRed

Great tying and Great Pics! Thanks for the recipe info. I've just started tying and I'm getting close to my 25th fly! I'll post pictutres when I get something right!

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## TheCream

Latest batch:

Cornmuse, please don't be offended by my futile attempt to tie your pattern










I also made another slightly different color pattern










Little #10 crawfish pattern I tried










#10 Bassmasters, tied smaller for crappies and creek bass



















Another big foam disc popper


----------



## Flyfish Dog

OH to much! Dont have pictures for all of them but here is some.








































































Many more yet.


----------



## TheCream

Last night I was rummaging through some of my boxes of wooden plug making materials. I made a lot of little basswood topwaters a few years back. I found a stash of stick on prismatic eyes, some 3D plastic adhesive eyes, and some prismatic lure tape. I put the tape to use.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Nice ties guys, man I need to get tying. Ill have some up soon.


----------



## fishon

Shortdrift said:


> Big Eye and me plan to use the Long Rod for walleye during the Spring Reef Bite. I tried to get close in color to the jigs we normally use and also tried to get a large profile. Streamers have the lead eyes plus some lead wire toward the rear of the shank to try and flatten the fall of the streamer. We will be fishing between six and fifteen feet deep so all the weight plus a sink tip. Might be a tad clumsy to cast.


 SHortDrift... Been a long tiime... may tag along on that trip.. I have been wanting to do that for quites some time..... Walleye on the Fly!!!!!!

I think the usual crew would band me if i tried this ...

I too tied up some killer walleye patterns based on our top Crank Colors ..

Frank


----------



## cornmuse

_Cornmuse, please don't be offended by my futile attempt to tie your pattern_

Far from it, I'm complimented! Great job...

Joe C


----------



## Flyfish Dog

THat one is Sweet Cream! 
Fishing for walleye on the fly rod is a goal again this year and should be fun as heck!


----------



## BigRed

Crkwader,
Great flies and really good pictures! Quick question about your Epoxy Minnow: What do you use as the "shell" for the epoxy? Or, is it just layers of epoxy built up?

Thanks


----------



## crkwader

BigRed said:


> Crkwader,
> Great flies and really good pictures! Quick question about your Epoxy Minnow: What do you use as the "shell" for the epoxy? Or, is it just layers of epoxy built up?
> 
> Thanks


Hey bigred, 

For the epoxy minnow, I used some .30 lead wire and laid it the length of the hook shank, then I put about half that on top of the first layer. I then tie in some body braid (gold, chart., orange, pink ectect. You cant go wrong with colors)wrap it up to the eye of the hook and tie it off. I will tie up a dozen or so, epoxy them all, then throw them on the epoxy turner.


Just an additional FYI, go to walmart, target, home depot or lowes and buy a turkey turner and a big piece of styrofoam. Put the styrofoam on the turner and you are good to go.


----------



## wabi

crkwader,
Your crawfish pattern is one of the best I've seen! 
Could you share some more pics of it, and a basic material list?


----------



## Ajax

Beautiful flies... I haven't been too inspired to tie lately but your pics help. I can't wait to contribute.


----------



## steelheader007




----------



## steelheader007




----------



## crkwader

wabi said:


> crkwader,
> Your crawfish pattern is one of the best I've seen!
> Could you share some more pics of it, and a basic material list?



Thanks very much Wabi!

The material list can be widely varied except for two items, mono eyes that arent black (you should use green, brown or orange) and Harelines Scud weights (you can special order them from almost any shop. But if your shop isn't a hareline dealer they can be purchased from Cabelashttp://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0065318320991a&navCount=2&podId=0065318&parentId=cat20548&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20431-cat20548&catalogCode=IA&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20548&hasJS=true )

But what I use for my craw is really simple:

Thread: 6/0 Brown
Hook: any straight eye streamer hook
Weight: Hareline scud weight
Legs: Brown Sili legs
Eyes: Green Mono
Thorax: Light Brown Ice Dub
Case: Body Stretch Brown
Ribbing: Copper Wire
Fleeing Tail(soft hackle part): Ringneck phesant, but I assume any soft hackle feather would do.

I like to tie this pattern smaller and fish it in clear water as a fleeing crawdad. But I will also tie them bigger. A few things to also think about when tying this pattern is the water you fish. I fish the Chagrin a ton. The portion I fish has barely any rocks and is mostly shale, I tie them small (size 6-10). I do this because in water where there isn't a bunch of rock, smaller craw's are more abundant and smallies seek them out rather than the big craws. Now when fishing water with ton's of rock, I will tie and fish a bigger pattern. I will do this because bigger craws cant hide as well, and the smallies won't have to expel as much energy to find and eat a big one. Hope that helps!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

here are some clousers that i tied....any suggestions welcome...thanks


----------



## TheCream

I did some bigger double bunnies yesterday. Here are 4 of them, I also did 2 more after taking this photo in black/crawdad orange that look pretty good. I did these on size 2 hooks, total length is about 4".


----------



## Fishaholic69

hey cream what hooks you using for these double bunnies? my regular streamer hooks would prolly get fouled in the hair. are you using a mustad 3366 with the big hook gape??


----------



## GRADY228

I would like to show some flies but I have never posted any pictures on this sight!! Does anyone have a play by play posting deal!!! Thanks


----------



## TheCream

Fishaholic69 said:


> hey cream what hooks you using for these double bunnies? my regular streamer hooks would prolly get fouled in the hair. are you using a mustad 3366 with the big hook gape??


These are not "fly tying hooks," they are actually #2 straight shank bait hooks I picked up at WalMart. I bought them just to tie these bigger double bunnies because of the hook gap.


----------



## TheCream

Last night was mostly a nymph night for me. I did a dozen more #20 beadhead zebra midges, a half dozen #14 black hare's ears, and also did a few #6 black conehead bunny leeches.

Up to 2 dozen zebra midges now, need some more emergers next:










The long and the short of it, a #20 red zebra midge and a #2 double bunny:










Bunny leeches:


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Nice ties everyone, I had the same idea as you Cream. I tied a few bunny leechs and double bunnies for muskie, pike and bass. 
























more to come....


----------



## wabi

Tied a few of these (twisted little fox) today, but can't find my dubbing brush to brush them out.


----------



## cornmuse

Wabi - a few fish chewing on them will brush them out just fine!  Try using an old toothbrush - or if you're in the mood for a fight use the misses!


----------



## fishing_marshall

Musky/pike fly










white hackle/bucktail minnow and chartruse bunny


----------



## BiteMyLine

Finally got my shipment of new materials in today before I left for work. Got a few new things to try out when I get home. Hopefully will have some pictures up soon of some new flies.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

Nice ties Fishing Marshall, you got the same mentality as I. Got some big muskie tube poppers made that I havent uploaded yet.
Here are few,


----------



## Ajax

i finally got some tied. Now I need a better camera.


----------



## Intracoastal

I can't seem to upload any more photos to the site, even though I only have 9 in my gallery. Any tips? 

Steelhead Fever, I like the flash "clousers", but shouldn't the upper wing be tied in ahead of the dumbbells and not cinched down behind? Not only is this the original clouser pattern, but it will give your fly a better profile and more movement. Tie your dumbbells in 1/8" from the hook eye to have sufficient room for the upper wing.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

um im trying to do this pateren and i havent quite figured it out....do you meen like pulling it over the eyes after tying it in??? thanks


----------



## Intracoastal

Steelie Fever, I sent you a PM.


----------



## crkwader

Steelhead Fever said:


> um im trying to do this pateren and i havent quite figured it out....do you meen like pulling it over the eyes after tying it in??? thanks


http://www.questoutdoors.net/skills/ftying/patterns/salt/cm/


----------



## Intracoastal

I just sent the same link to Steelhead Fever via PM...what a coincidence.


----------



## TheCream

After a few days "off" from tying, I sat down to the bench last night. I did some midge emergers, wooly worms, and Slumpbusters.

#22 crystal midge:










#12 wooly worm (one of my favorite big bluegill/redear flies):










#10 Slumpbusters, tied with pine squirrel strips (natural rust color):


----------



## Ajax

The Cream..... WOW to all three.... I love the Woolly Worm the most.


----------



## Intracoastal




----------



## TheCream

A buddy of mine that steelhead fishes a lot suggested I do some smaller Clousers in blue/white and green/white as a chromer fly for up north. I did a few of each last night. These are actually #6 hooks, but are a shorter shank Mustad streamer hook than what I normall use. I think they are model 3366 or something like that (off the top of my head). Overall fly length is about 2".


----------



## Intracoastal

Looking good. Very professional tie. Every hair is the perfect (equal) length. Shouldn't have any problem catching fish on these, maybe even a dozen species this year alone.


----------



## fallen513

Nothing special, just what I've been tying for the spring... wet/nymph etc.


----------



## TheCream

I decided to play with my foam disc poppers a little yesterday, and cut parts down to make it more of a slider. I kept the blunt tip, but when I tested one in the Hocking last night to see how it fished it dove like a slider but made a little more surface commotion as it "slid." Half slider, half popper...a Slopper.


----------



## fallen513

All experiments...


----------



## fallen513

Ant...........


----------



## fallen513

Popper........


----------



## Intracoastal

Chernobyl Shrimp
 

Articulated Clouser Baitfish


----------



## steelheader007

Steelie.B said:


> Hey guys, new to the board. Here's my latest tube.


Very nice small head, and just a nice tye!


----------



## fallen513

Updated my ant pattern...


----------



## fallen513

And old faithful...


----------



## fallen513

Another constantly evolving pattern:


----------



## TheCream

A pair of Senyo's Ice Wabbits I did for a friend:


----------



## Patricio

TheCream said:


> I decided to play with my foam disc poppers a little yesterday, and cut parts down to make it more of a slider. I kept the blunt tip, but when I tested one in the Hocking last night to see how it fished it dove like a slider but made a little more surface commotion as it "slid." Half slider, half popper...a Slopper.


almost looks like a fruit cocktail, the best fly I have ever used for topwater largemouths.


----------



## BigRed

Fallen513, Really nice "old faithful" and "craw" flies! On my craws, I've been tying weight (lead wire) to tail-end, near the hook eyelet. Kinda gives the craw a "rise up" look when you tug on it. Are you using lead wire?


----------



## fallen513

BigRed said:


> Fallen513, Really nice "old faithful" and "craw" flies! On my craws, I've been tying weight (lead wire) to tail-end, near the hook eyelet. Kinda gives the craw a "rise up" look when you tug on it. Are you using lead wire?


Thanks! I wrapped about 3/4 of the shank on this one with lead wire just as an experiment. It's tricky to get the fly down far enough to be effective with all the tying material, yet still stay out of snags. 

Hopefully I'll have some smallmouth pics to go along with it soon.


----------



## Intracoastal

fallen513 said:


> Thanks! I wrapped about 3/4 of the shank on this one with lead wire just as an experiment. It's tricky to get the fly down far enough to be effective with all the tying material, yet still stay out of snags.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some smallmouth pics to go along with it soon.


If you want it to stay out of snags, you should tie it with the hook flipped up, not down like in your pic. Also, you can use 15-20lb flourocarbon as a weedguard for extra protection.

My 2 cents...


----------



## fallen513

Intracoastal, thanks for the advice> 

I've tried that in the past but have found all my ties to swim upside down. 

How would you recommend tying the fly in such a manner, without using dumbell weights near the eye? 

I like to fish the pattern with a 3 wt & have found that the heavy eyes do not cast well with the light line...


----------



## crkwader

fallen513 said:


> Intracoastal, thanks for the advice>
> 
> I've tried that in the past but have found all my ties to swim upside down.
> 
> How would you recommend tying the fly in such a manner, without using dumbell weights near the eye?
> 
> I like to fish the pattern with a 3 wt & have found that the heavy eyes do not cast well with the light line...



dude, give these things a try:


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20548&hasJS=true


----------



## Intracoastal

fallen513 said:


> Intracoastal, thanks for the advice>
> 
> I've tried that in the past but have found all my ties to swim upside down.
> 
> How would you recommend tying the fly in such a manner, without using dumbell weights near the eye?
> 
> I like to fish the pattern with a 3 wt & have found that the heavy eyes do not cast well with the light line...


I sent you a PM as this discussion isn't pertaining to the thread.


----------



## Intracoastal

Murdich Minnow Variations: 
Deceivers:


----------



## fallen513

I've never tied or fished soft hackles so I figured I would start...


----------



## Intracoastal

Synthetic Clousers:

I'm finding synthetics much easier to tie with (behave well in your hands, allow you to shape after tying in, etc.), and they're better for toothy fish like macks, bluefish, pike, muskie, and eyes since they won't chew the hair up. For all types of fish, they won't stain with blood like bucktail. Still, bucktail has an arguably better action, but I like to carry a variety of sink rates, colors, and actions for each fly.


----------



## fallen513

Intracoastal said:


> Synthetic Clousers:
> 
> I'm finding synthetics much easier to tie with (behave well in your hands, allow you to shape after tying in, etc.), and they're better for toothy fish like macks, bluefish, pike, muskie, and eyes since they won't chew the hair up. For all types of fish, they won't stain with blood like bucktail. Still, bucktail has an arguably better action, but I like to carry a variety of sink rates, colors, and actions for each fly.


*COUGH* ditto *COUGH* 

Tied some synthetics up last night in the hybrids latest favorite flavor, Pink Panther>

(Craft fur)


----------



## Intracoastal

Lookin' fishy, Fallen. Nice. Unfortunately, posting my pics has been hit-and-miss lately. If the fish weren't biting, maybe I'd care enough to find out why


----------



## fallen513

It's slowed down a lot with this cold front. Tying dry flies for trout & panfish now while I wait on these hybrids to start movin' up river!


----------



## fallen513

First attempt at hackling a wing post.


----------



## fallen513

Giant trico?


----------



## TheCream

I haven't really done anything new recently, just the in-season replacement of proven patterns I have lost, or even better, been destroyed by fish. 

I'm also waiting on the new vise I am buying to come off backorder through my local fly shop. I'm going with an HMH Spartan, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## fallen513

These last few I posted were my first on my new vise. Peak rotary! Outstanding hook gripping ability, convenient axis of rotation & nice price> 

My previous vise was $19.99 and finally wore out after about 1.5 years of hard use.


----------



## fallen513

Lil red rabbit in the mix...


----------



## Intracoastal

Nice clousers, fallen. I tied up some #8 rabbit-tail schminnows for white bass, and decided to play with colors. Here's a zebra:


----------



## fallen513

I see you're still havin' photo problems.


Are you using the HTML button to embed a photo from somewhere else? If so you may have some extra code you're copying or something.


As you probably know, you can also upload an image straight to OGF using the "manage attachments" function down below the "preview post" button in the reply field... give that a try if you haven't.


----------



## Intracoastal

Got it. Thanks Fallen.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Intracoastal said:


> Nice clousers, fallen. I tied up some #8 rabbit-tail schminnows for white bass, and decided to play with colors. Here's a zebra:


do you have any sucess with these for white bass?.....wats are the material?..........thanks


----------



## Intracoastal

SteelheadFever, 
If there are white bass around, some variation of the schminnow (sometimes called crystal minnow, originally developed for snook) will get them on your line. This week I have had a lot of luck in the tributaries using a gold beadhead version that is better termed a "krystal bugger" (see my posts in the "White Bass OTF" thread). For white bass, it seems that color-wise the whiter, the better. In the case of the black/white one I last posted, I was just playing with mixing colors into the body and tail. 

Okay, so the recipe:
Hook: 3x long #8 streamer hook (like TMC 5273)
Tail: Marabou with 2-3 strands krystal flash
Body: Estaz/Cactus Chenille over lead wraps
Head: Gold or Silver bead, beadchain, brass dumbell

Basically, like other streamers, you should play with the head weight and body weight to achieve the depth and action you need. I use lead wraps on the hook shank because it (a) builds a bigger profile, (b) gets the fly down faster, and (c) flattens out the "jigging" effect of the beadhead. 

On the zebra schminnow, I used a 1/8" strip of white zonker for the tail on top of the hook and black craft fur underneath (hook point side). Then, I braided black and pearl estaz to create a mixed body. I use a medium silver beadchain for an eye. 

For this pattern, I really don't like synthetics or bucktail for the tail material. You need major undulation without stripping the bait.


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> These last few I posted were my first on my new vise. Peak rotary! Outstanding hook gripping ability, convenient axis of rotation & nice price>
> 
> My previous vise was $19.99 and finally wore out after about 1.5 years of hard use.


So far I'm loving the heck out of the Spartan. Good to hear you're enjoying the Peak! The Spartan is not a "true rotary" in the exact meaning of the phrase because it does not do horizontal axis of rotation of the hook at all head angles...but the kicker is you _have the option _for different head angles. It is a true rotary in the horizontal position, which is great for streamers which are the only flies I ever use rotary functions on. I do a ton of Clousers, and look at some of the true rotary company's "Clouser Cam" models...they are horizontal. Then when I tie small, I set the head angle steep and have great hook access. So far, two thumbs-up!


----------



## TheCream

Did a few Barr's Meat Whistle's a few days ago. 3 each in black, olive, and crawdad orange. Not completely happy with them but they'll fish. These are on Size 1 90* jig hooks.


----------



## crkwader

Since I have been out of the hospital, I have been tying up some jointed minnows and some RLD type flies... I have also been "tying" up some new rods. I will try and post some pictures later tonight.


----------



## crkwader

As promised here are some new flies:


Silver Jammin' Jointed Minnow









Chart./White Jammin' Jointed Minnow









Black/Chart. Tube Leech









Brown Rubber Legged Craw









Olive Craw









Pink Smallie Tube









Black/White Smallie Tube









Finally a look inside my creekin' smallie box












Once my rods are done drying, I will post those up too.


----------



## TheCream

I'm planning to give carp a shot soon, I read about the Backstabber being a killer carp pattern. I found some online recipes and a video on YouTube, it's an easy tie but I didn't have the exact body material called for, so I substituted.










The recipe I followed was:

-hook: #6 standard shank streamer hook
-thread: rust 6/0
-eyes: small brass dumbbell
-body: rust rabbit dubbing, in a dubbing loop
-wing: two rust colored marabou plumes
-collar: wrap a few turns of the fluffy base of a saddle hackle


----------



## crkwader

love that fly as it is a killer carp pattern.


----------



## fallen513

Perhaps you see a "pattern" evolving here? LOL I tie a ton of clousers.


----------



## crkwader

Sat down tonight and tied some flies that I call "Bluegill Softies", it's a combination of a copper john and a soft hackle. Here are some pics:


----------



## fallen513

Nice pattern crkwader...


I'm still ironing out my baitfish patterns...


----------



## TheCream

What do you think of this one? I was playing with an idea last night, mixing rabbit strip in a material clamp, spinning it in a dubbing loop and wrapping it as a body. Nothing new, just new to me. And FYI, if you don't have a Petitjean material clamp, use one of those big black binder/paper clips, works like a charm. A guy on another board also mentioned use one of those small snack bag clips they sell to keep bags of chips or candy closed.

I'm calling it the Baby Bunny Sunfish










I started off trying to mix black and white in a baby crappie pattern, but it did not turn out as well. Even with equal amounts of black and white, it was too much black. I have a new trick to try tonight that may fix that.


----------



## crkwader

Holy crap that is a great pattern. Guess I am going to have to try and tie some up. Nice work!


----------



## TheCream

Thanks! I played around with trying a crappie version again last night. I used a full clip length of white rabbit strip, only two small roughly 1/8" wide pieces of black rabbit strip spaced out on the white, clamped, looped and spun. The flash pic makes it look more white than it really is, it has a good salt and pepper crappie look. I was pretty pleased with the way it came out.










Also tried a more shad-like version, using a mix of white and grizzly rabbit and a gray marabou tail. I think it will fish well, too.


----------



## crkwader

Well, the last few days have been tying. I'd rather be fishing, but things havent worked out the last few days. So I cant think of a better way to spend the days.


First some craw imitations:

Olive:









Rust Orange:









Brown:









Got tired of tying bugs, so I tied up some poppers and sneaky petes.

White/Chart. Sneaky Pete:









Yellow/White Sneaky Pete:









Black/White/Chart. Sneaky Pete:









Chart./Black Sneaky Pete:









And finally a Black/White/Chart. Popper










Hopefully the weather holds off Sunday, and I can test some more flies out. Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## stream_stalker

Hey guys, nice ties. I've never really checked out the fly fishing page on this forum, but I'm glad I did looks like some of you guys have some exerience. Here's a few flies i've done. I have about 13 years behind a vise an pretty much have fly fished for every species possible in fresh water in our area an the north east, so i'll toss up a good variety....

Here's a mega double bunny for musky/pike...










here's a couple nymphs I came up with for when trout get picky...




























One of my favorite streamers for big browns...


















a few sculpins...


----------



## stream_stalker

A few more sculpins...



















some bait fish...


----------



## stream_stalker

some bass stuff...


----------



## crkwader

Good ties stream stalker! I really like that foam gurgler/diver deal.


----------



## stream_stalker

crkwader said:


> Good ties stream stalker! I really like that foam gurgler/diver deal.


Thank you, the gurgler style fly is more of a blurping popper, it doesn't push a ton of water unless i strip it hard with my tip down, it actually has two small flaps of foam under the hood kinda kicked out as arms to move more water, here's a side view of it (it's tied on a salt water circle hook that my friend gave me a pack off, I was out of small bass bug hooks I usually don't tie on this style of hook)...










Here is a rough idea of a foam diver I tie, kind of cool an a lot different than the traditional deer hair diver or sneaky peat style slider. It's pretty much the fly version of a crank bait. I started using small "O" rings or at least a loop knot to increase the wobble. This fly has since been refined an actually works really well. I have a version of it that I tie with a rabbit strip tail an it wiggles like crazy...










also, if you like the gurlger style flies checkthis monster out...


----------



## Intracoastal

Stream_Stalker,

I really like the woolhead/zonker sculpins. Nice job. 

I am headed to the coastal waters of south Jersey in two weeks, so I started tying up some silverside impressions. Here are my version of Popovics' classic Surf Candy:


----------



## stream_stalker

Intracoastal, thank you. That is actually stacked dubbing, but same effect. I just got a really good deal on large packs of dubbing a while back. Stacked yarn works well an looks cool too. Heres a two toned wooly bugger that is stacked yarn. You stack it an clip it just like you would for deer hair...


----------



## crkwader

stream stalker, I love the stacking dubbing method.

good work on all the different top-waters, I really enjoy "visual fishing"

Intracostal, nice work on the surf candies. Try them in our rivers here, you will be mighty surprised.


----------



## Intracoastal

Stream Stalker - Thanks for the tying tips. Fly tying relies on cool innovations like that. The yarn bugger looks cool, unique, and fishy.

CrkWader - Thank you. I have thought about using them around here, but might have to throw in a weedguard for most of the river fishing I do (less than 5' of water). If I ever get the boat out on Ohio River, it would be nice to toss them at hybrids and smallmouth. Where are you suggesting--LMR? Scioto?


----------



## crkwader

LMR, Scioto, Beaver Creek or any other Ohio river that has smallmouth bass, largemouth bass, steelhead, bluegills ectect. Good luck with them!


----------



## TheCream

Hey stream stalker, do you tie any of those sculpins with the spun deer hair heads in all white for steelhead? If so, I think I need to return one of them to you that I found broken off in the jaw of a 5lber I caught in March! 

Probably not yours, but looks exactly like your ties!


----------



## stream_stalker

TheCream said:


> Hey stream stalker, do you tie any of those sculpins with the spun deer hair heads in all white for steelhead? If so, I think I need to return one of them to you that I found broken off in the jaw of a 5lber I caught in March!
> 
> Probably not yours, but looks exactly like your ties!


LOL, I would never waist a perfectly good trout fly on a stupid steelhead. Besides, a properly swung fly gets to the fish before the line so why not swing 20 pound for a stupid steelhead?


----------



## TheCream

I took a stab at copying Stream Stalker's brown trout killer last night:










And for the first time experimented with spun wool heads. It's a long ways from perfect, but I like the material. Very easy to work with, it trims easier than I expected it to trim. I tried to do a Galloup's Butt Monkey-style fly in a sunfish coloration with dark olive and orange wool. I think I got a little heavy with the wool on this one:


----------



## TheCream

Shad version:


----------



## wabi

Been making short trips to the local lake with one of my 3wt outfits most evenings. As the sun dips below the horizon the bluegill & crappie usually start hitting a dry fly, and Griffin's Gnats are easy & effective.
I don't spend much time trying to make a perfect tie, the fly usually ends up in a tree, anyway. 

#16 Daiichi 1120 hooks & #18 Mustad R50 hooks both used in this "swarm of gnats".


----------



## fallen513

Classic producers...


----------



## Clayton

I have been getting tired of waiting for my buggers to sink, so I helped em along... I also had dumbbell eyes to spare. I'll try these in deepish water on erie and see what I get


----------



## fallen513

I know what you'll get. 
















Bottom!


----------



## Clayton

Hey, wish me luck catchin this bottom, I'm fishing sand lately


----------



## TheCream

Did a few recently, mostly been re-stuffing boxes, not much new stuff.

#10 gurgler










#14 stimulators










And a few more bunny Slumpbusters


----------



## BigRed

Cream ... very nice tying on that stimulator. I admire your attention to detail. Impressive.


----------



## TheCream

#2 Half and Half










#2 wool head sunfish


----------

